
And You Thought Java Was Oracle’s Biggest Security Blunder… - infosecbuzz
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/incident-detection/and-you-thought-java-was-oracles-biggest-security-blunder/#.VVHrL9tWDsg.hackernews
======
MichaelCrawford
This is grossly irresponsible on Oracle's part. I cannot fathom what they
hoped to gain by releasing a product they never even intended to patch.

I don't use it myself so I wouldn't have standing, but I can readily see
lawsuits resulting from this.

